# Rise n Shine



## Blake Bowden (Aug 20, 2010)

A Brother and his wife were arguing and decided to give each other the silent treatment.

That evening, the Brother realized he needed his wife to wake him at 4:30AM for a special open air outdoor meeting of his lodge.

Not wanting to be the first to speak, he wrote on a piece of paper, "Please wake me at 4 AM."

The next morning the good Brother woke up to discover that it was 9 AM, and that he had missed the meeting.

Furious, he was about to go and see why his wife hadn't woke him, when he noticed a piece of paper by the bed.

It said................

It's 4AM WAKE UP."


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 20, 2010)

:lol:


----------

